# any info on this?



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello all 

I have been reading this forum for quite some time and never felt the need to register as all my questions have been answered one way or another and I'm afraid I'm not exactly a pool of knowledge when it comes to immigration as I have not immigrated to Canada yet. But right now I feel like I have hit a brick wall, which is why I have decided to turn to you. Me and my husband have decided we would like to immigrate to Canada as it has been his lifelong wish. So I did my homework and decided the best way would be to somehow find an employer to sponsor an LMO and started sending out resumes about 8 months ago. With no luck of course, but I am not discouraged since I know these things take time and that LMOs are hard to come by.
Which brings me to my question. While looking through the job ads on kijiji, which is something I find myself doing daily lately, I have stumbled upon a recruitment agency called CPLR or Canadian Powerhouse Labor Resources. Well, I googled and googled to find some sign of people actually using it, not just their site, facebook etc. But nada. So good news is they're ICRCC regulated. Bad news is, I'm not looking for an immigration consultant but a recruitment agency. So I was wondering if anyone here have used them or maybe heard of them before? I wouldn't want to send my resume without doing some sort of check on them and google gave me no satisfactory results. I'm wary of recruitment agencies and would not like to use them as I have heard a whole lot of horror stories, but with the employers being so afraid of getting an LMO processed, I find myself looking at the agencies too. But before I send them a resume I would really really appreciate any feedback I can get.


Phew that was a long post, if you made it through I thank you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I wouldn't use the job ads on Kijiji. Use a more reliable source or turn to temp agencies in the area you are considering moving to.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply  Do you perhaps know of any reliable ones in Alberta, Saskatchewan or Manitoba? Or maybe where I could find a list of good ones? You see, I don't have much experience with agencies as I have only responded to ads directly from employers.

And as I said before, recruiting agencies kind of scare me as I've heard a lot of bad things about them and if I do contact one, I'd very much like them to be an honest lot.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Dinosaur said:


> Thank you for your reply  Do you perhaps know of any reliable ones in Alberta, Saskatchewan or Manitoba? Or maybe where I could find a list of good ones? You see, I don't have much experience with agencies as I have only responded to ads directly from employers.
> 
> And as I said before, recruiting agencies kind of scare me as I've heard a lot of bad things about them and if I do contact one, I'd very much like them to be an honest lot.


SaskatchewanJobShop.ca - Saskatchewan Jobs, Jobs in Saskatchewan. Canada's Online Job Network featuring employment opportunities throughout Alberta, British Columbia and the rest of Canada. Employment opportunities in all industries.

httphttp://saskatchewan.localjobshop.ca/://

https://www.saskjobs.ca/

InDeed Saskatchewan


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

So I take it you advise against agencies then?  I've used indeed before and saskjobs but the jobshop site is completely new to me. I'll have a look, thank you very much


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dinosaur said:


> Thank you for your reply  Do you perhaps know of any reliable ones in Alberta, Saskatchewan or Manitoba?



Sorry, no I can't. I live in Ontario so am not familiar with agencies in other provinces.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

colchar said:


> Sorry, no I can't. I live in Ontario so am not familiar with agencies in other provinces.


Thanks anyway for taking the time to reply though  To be frank any province would be fine with us to begin with, but I've been told that it's hell getting an LMO in Ontario, that our best bet is either Alberta, Sask or Manitoba.


----------



## dlparry (Mar 27, 2014)

the saskatchewan immigration website has some useful information on all sorts of things as well as the cic website. What sort of work are you looking for? here in saskatchewan you can get an LMO for working in places like Tim Hortons (although you would never survive on the wage), hotel hospitality is another one i think, as well as truck drivers. 

bear in mind that given kijijis's security settings emails from addresses outside canada are not forwarded on (i emailed lots of people before coming here about rentals etc and no one replied) when i contacted kijiji they said my emails would not be recieved as their security settings didnt allow it (in order to prevent spam)!!!


----------



## dlparry (Mar 27, 2014)

alot of companies are reluctant to try for lmo's due to the paperwork and cost as they have to pay for an lmo and once it is allocated to you it cannot be used for another person so if you the changed your mind they would have lost money, also they would have to pay for the employee (you if it was your job) (but not other family members) to get here and if you then wanted to go home they would have to pay for you (only) to fly back


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you dlparry  Oh, I know the trouble with LMOs and I've been through the CIC site forward and back. I've also been through the various pages from provinces too. But since for us there's no other way than finding an employer with an LMO I just keep on sending job applications and hoping for the best. Regarding your question, I'm looking for a tile setter or painter job, so the concern of the employer to have to fly my better half back doesn't apply as the rules for that particular job (and several others) state otherwise.

I've also noticed what you mentioned on various ad sites that Tim Horton's provides an LMO, but since the pay is about $10 per hour and the job isn't classified as NOC A, B or 0 and my spouse doesn't get an open work permit if I would apply for that job. My concern is, as you have put it, that we wouldn't be able to survive on that much. I mean, I really want to immigrate, but I by no means want to go there and end up on social security or not being able to pay the rent.

Oh, and I didn't know about the kijiji thing, thanks very much, that would explain a lot since I have replied to some job ads there and I never even got a confirmation e-mail from them.


----------



## jmariq (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello There
You could possibly try indeed.ca
It is a reputable job search site.
Wishing to you…….All Great Things


----------

